# Medtrum patch pump



## m1dnc (Aug 27, 2016)

Has anyone seen this before

http://www.medtrum.com/products.html?news_id=2&cate_id=9#2

I know one private clinic will be offering this soon

http://www.londonmedical.co.uk/diab...eting software&utm_term=Read more on our blog

It looks like cross between a Medtronic 640G and an Omnipod. Hopefully all this competition might drive costs down - particularly sensor costs.


----------



## jusme (Aug 28, 2016)

Sounds good.

jusme


----------



## Love-my-omnipod (May 13, 2018)

See this thread. Thinking of switching to the MEDTRUM A6 next year.

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...dered-the-cgm-may-switch-to-there-pump.73144/


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 13, 2018)

There are a few peeps on Twitter trialling the Medtrum CGM  at the moment.

Tim (Diabettech) has written a fairly detailed review / comparison with Dexcom G5 which you might find interesting. I will try to find the link


----------



## Love-my-omnipod (May 13, 2018)

Thanks.

Found his post. Looks interesting.

http://www.diabettech.com/cgm/disruption-in-cgm-land-can-medtrum-take-dexcoms-crown/


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 13, 2018)

Love-my-omnipod said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Found his post. Looks interesting.
> 
> http://www.diabettech.com/cgm/disruption-in-cgm-land-can-medtrum-take-dexcoms-crown/



That’s the blog! I think there’s a subsequent post with graphs and comparisons too.


----------

